# How to get a track that is really moving, changing, that is interesting?



## mll (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi, everyone.

It is hard for me to just explain what type of tracks I am talking about, so I will paste one youtube example.






Here, I am not talking about just transcribing this track, it is just an example of really many changes each few seconds.
By changing I mean violins taking trumpet part of melody, horn takes melody, than release emlody, goes playing harmony.
How does one get such ideas in a DAW, as all I can create for few years are just repetitive tracks, that are filled with percussion and short or staccato lines, to avoid tracj being empty.

I know this track is 3/4 also, that is not a problem.
So, can someone take some time to explain it on simple english how to approach to get such track from a melody, not just this track, but it can be any. and any signature 3/4, 4/4, any tempo 80bpm or 160bpm.

This is what I am capable of creating:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-756072482%2Fapril-17

What can I do to make tracks like this one more interesting?
*Hope someone can show me the right direction from the place I'm in.*
Sorry for bad english.


----------

